# Homemade wax



## bryansbestwax

Well I am trying to take a page out of Rubbish Boys and produce my own wax. I found a raw wax supplier near by and have most of the other ingredients at an art supply store. I have 200 grams of various waxes, and some organic coconut oil. Time to start experimenting


----------



## Serious

good look with that.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Orca

Cool! Best of luck ... let's hope you can get something stable to work. Maybe start with a higher ratio of beeswax to carnauba (say, 50/50 for the wax content) and a good squirt of coconut oil to keep it slick, flowing, not dry out too quickly and spread well ... refine the recipe if that's successful.


----------



## bryansbestwax

well i have turpentine, linseed and coconut oil to mess around with, waxes include, cadellia, bees, carnauba(2 forms)


----------



## Orca

Looking forward to seeing some of your starting points ... something that will actually spread, wipe off and buff would be very satisfying.


----------



## 3dr

isn't this just blatant advertising? "bryansbestwax"


----------



## Orca

Well 'Rubbish Boys' came from his DW name, didn't it? I seem to remember him saying that he wished he'd picked a better name. If you have an intention, best start out with a name you want to use :thumb:
If it does turn out to be blatant advertising, the rules are simple - a free panel pot of the first commercial release to everyone who replies in this thread LOL


----------



## noop

BAN HIM!!!!  :devil:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85089

lol only joking. Its early days, the product is not even made...

I'm sure if this ever goes to a full scale production, mr best wax will be giving away samples, I mean joining up fully


----------



## isherdholi

Orca said:


> the rules are simple - a free panel pot of the first commercial release to everyone who replies in this thread LOL


In the unlikely event that this is true, I'd like this post to entitle me to such a panel pot


----------



## Orca

Which philosopher was it who said (paraphrase), "what people believe to be true becomes true in its consequences"? Hey ... might as well make it a 9 fl oz tub, eh? Rules is rules, afterall :lol:


----------



## noop

Orca said:


> Which philosopher was it who said (paraphrase), "what people believe to be true becomes true in its consequences"? Hey ... might as well make it a 9 fl oz tub, eh? Rules is rules, afterall :lol:


With free refills forever :thumb:


----------



## IanG

Good luck with this hope you have fun coming up with something that does the job :thumb:


----------



## bryansbestwax

3dr said:


> isn't this just blatant advertising? "bryansbestwax"


Acutally the wax, if sold, which is unlikely will be named after my business not tag name. If it does pan out, ( I have done a tonne of research) than there may be some lucky people to try it, however very limited as you are in Europe and i am in Canada.


----------



## VIPER

Best of luck with the experiments, mate! Nice to hear of someone having a go at making their own detailing products. Has been very well documented on here in the last year or so that it can be done and very sucessfully :thumb:

Keep the site posted on the developments .


----------



## chris l

Good luck mate keep us up to date with how your getting on


----------



## bryansbestwax

*update*

Well I poured the first batch to guage what I would get. I will check it out tomorrow. Here are some pics


----------



## Silva1

Looks like honey


----------



## Buzzsaw

Looking forward to seeing the results :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

looks like good progress so far, looking forward to seeing the finished article


----------



## Orca

Come on dammit! It must be cool by now ... spread it! SPREAD IT! Does it work?


----------



## BigLeegr

He mentioned on another forum that its current formulation is too "waxy." That is, it doesn't spread very well. He has now acquired a scale and is planning on a more precisely measured attempt.


----------



## olliecampbell

Thanks for the update.

Quite interested in seeing how this turns out....


----------



## bryansbestwax

The first was hard as a rock, think I will use it as a hockey puck this winter. The second was very good, feels like a wax should. A lot more oil and solvent in it than I would have fist thought. I actually used the second attempt on the fender of my truck, smooth as glass, now we are getting somehwhere. I will continue once I receive my scale, but I have a very good idea of the formulation. more to come


----------



## mazda3_daveg

I would have thought it was impossible to produce a wax that can rival a cheap wax on the market in terms of both looks and durability. It looks like you are doing well however - thanks for keeping up updated.

It must be very satisfying appying your own wax and seeing it work - well done :thumb:


----------



## Frothey

mazda3_daveg said:


> I would have thought it was impossible to produce a wax that can rival a cheap wax on the market in terms of both looks and durability.


somebody had to invent that cheap durable wax at some point.....


----------



## Bigpikle

I'm going to head to the chemist and garden centre next week and create the next best sealant ever  Thats my excuse in case MI5 come calling anyway....


----------



## bryansbestwax

The point is about the process not to rival anyone. Even if I made really really good wax I am in no position to market it. Be sides R&D, marketing is usually a lions share of the costs associated with a product. Its for fun and to continue on where Rubbishboy left off.


----------



## rubbishboy

mazda3_daveg said:


> I would have thought it was impossible to produce a wax that can rival a cheap wax on the market in terms of both looks and durability. It looks like you are doing well however - thanks for keeping up updated.
> 
> It must be very satisfying appying your own wax and seeing it work - well done :thumb:


I think you could, but you would have a job producing the quantity needed to make it viable in the home lab.


----------



## bryansbestwax

rubbishboy said:


> I think you could, but you would have a job producing the quantity needed to make it viable in the home lab.


Nice to see you add in, I fumbled upon your thread a while ago which gave me the nudge to try it. If anything is gained from this, its knowledge I would not have had without doing it.


----------



## Gary-360

Very best of luck mate, I think it's a great idea/experiment and I really hope it works well for you. 
Marketing: Ref- Dragon's Den, anyone remember Regae Regae sauce.....?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6424021.stm


----------



## mazda3_daveg

I rushed out to buy Reggae Regga! Good old Levi makes some good sauce!

"It’s so nice, I had to name it twice. I called it reggae, reggae sauce".


----------



## olliecampbell

Well people like Dodo started out this way didn't they?


Keep going I say


----------



## bryansbestwax

Next change will be the solvent, attempting to get away from the pine smell of turpentine.


----------



## silverback

bryansbestwax said:


> Next change will be the solvent, attempting to get away from the pine smell of turpentine.


to be honest i think the scented waxes are there for our pleasure and nothing to do with the car lol.why not stick with the clinical smell and use it as a plus? as far as i can see the sweeter smells only attract bugs anyway.anyone else notice bugs love a fresh (i use duragloss myself) fruit smell ? they where running for cover after the collinite went on lol.


----------



## VIPER

silverback said:


> to be honest i think the scented waxes are there for our pleasure and nothing to do with the car lol.why not stick with the clinical smell and use it as a plus? as far as i can see the sweeter smells only attract bugs *anyway.anyone else notice bugs love a fresh (i use duragloss myself) fruit smell ? *they where running for cover after the collinite went on lol.


Yes, defintely _bugs_ me during the 'summer'. I like nice smelling detailing products as much as the next guy, but I could easily live without the fragrances if it meant not getting pestered to death with wee flying things.


----------



## jamest

Is wax deadly to insects? I found a large fly dead on my roof this morning and I often see little flies dead too.


----------



## silverback

Pit Viper said:


> Yes, defintely _bugs_ me during the 'summer'. I like nice smelling detailing products as much as the next guy, but I could easily live without the fragrances if it meant not getting pestered to death with wee flying things.


That seals it.lets get a petition going lol.is the wax just for yourself or do you plan on going further btw ?


----------



## silverback

jamest said:


> I often see little flies dead too.


do you also see dead people ? could get you a spot on most haunted mate :lol: not seen any dead bugs after waxing etc but during the wash is a nightmare.


----------



## jamest

silverback said:


> do you also see dead people ? could get you a spot on most haunted mate :lol: not seen any dead bugs after waxing etc but during the wash is a nightmare.


Now that you mention it....:lol:

I waxed the car last night, drivers side with 845 and passenger side with 476, the fly was right in the centre so I don't know which wax if any killed it. Perhaps flies shouldn't be mixing their waxes.


----------



## silverback

jamest said:


> Perhaps flies shouldn't be mixing their waxes.


:lol:



jamest said:


> I waxed the car last night, drivers side with 845 and passenger side with 476, the fly was right in the centre so I don't know which wax if any killed it.


any differences between the waxes ? visually i mean.or did you do that for any reason at all ? as much as i love the mondeo its a big ******* of a car to give it a really good detail :detailer:


----------



## Lion

Very interesting read. I once did this with furniture wax mixing beeswax, turps, some of that scented oil and some other wax that i've since forgotten.
Never thought of doing it for a car wax though lol.

Cant wait for the results of this :thumb:


----------



## jamest

silverback said:


> any differences between the waxes ? visually i mean.or did you do that for any reason at all ? as much as i love the mondeo its a big ******* of a car to give it a really good detail :detailer:


476 was running out which is why I got the 845 so I decided to set up a test for durability etc of the 2.

Visually they are identical to me.

845 is £1 more expensive at CYC but applies and buffs off a lot easier than 476 although 476 is ok as long as you don't leave it too long.

1 thing I noticed this morning was that the condensation on the 845 side turned to water beads 15minutes before 476 did the same. Not sure what that signifies if anything, but there must be a difference between the 2 that causes this.


----------



## bryansbestwax

silverback said:


> That seals it.lets get a petition going lol.is the wax just for yourself or do you plan on going further btw ?


No real plans of mass producing the wax, more or less just a science experiment. As far as samples go, I may send them out, but they will likely go to the experts. I am interested in how close you can get to a good car wax without being a chemist. I enjoyed Ben's thread and thought it would be cool to try it as well.


----------



## silverback

bryansbestwax said:


> No real plans of mass producing the wax, more or less just a science experiment. As far as samples go, I may send them out, but they will likely go to the experts. I am interested in how close you can get to a good car wax without being a chemist. I enjoyed Ben's thread and thought it would be cool to try it as well.


a sample would be wasted on me anyway mate,dave kg and a few of the other experts on here would give you a much better assessment though.


----------



## silverback

jamest said:


> 476 was running out which is why I got the 845 so I decided to set up a test for durability etc of the 2.
> 
> Visually they are identical to me.
> 
> 845 is £1 more expensive at CYC but applies and buffs off a lot easier than 476 although 476 is ok as long as you don't leave it too long.
> 
> 1 thing I noticed this morning was that the condensation on the 845 side turned to water beads 15minutes before 476 did the same. Not sure what that signifies if anything, but there must be a difference between the 2 that causes this.


845 looks interesting,i would imagine it will be a while before i run out of 476s though.


----------



## bryansbestwax

Next batches will have different solvents added. As soon as the scale arrives I will have at it again. I am trying out a couple of solvents that are non-toxic, yet effective(supposedly) more to come.


----------



## bidderman1969

bet you're having immense fun doing this fella


----------



## bryansbestwax

bidderman1969 said:


> bet you're having immense fun doing this fella


yep, :buffer:


----------



## olliecampbell

Where do you find out about all the different ingredients then?

Don't reveal your sources, I was just generally enquiring


----------



## bryansbestwax

olliecampbell said:


> Where do you find out about all the different ingredients then?
> 
> Don't reveal your sources, I was just generally enquiring


Different forums and a book called Commercial Waxes


----------



## Simon01

bryansbestwax said:


> No real plans of mass producing the wax, more or less just a science experiment. As far as samples go, I may send them out, but they will likely go to the experts. I am interested in how close you can get to a good car wax without being a chemist. I enjoyed Ben's thread and thought it would be cool to try it as well.


ill happily take a sample from you,


----------



## krilinmvp

Nice post. 
I don't want to make my own wax, but I'm very interested in modify my hard waxes, so:

What I had to do for make my 476 hard one to be a soft one ??

An another science that is in my mind:
Can I heat the 476 to make it liquid and then mix with a liquid glaze? The result will be a paste or a liquid ??

Sorry for my poor english.

See you
Albert


----------



## Guest

Here is where this started.

http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/f5/homemade-paste-wax-5233.html#post79885


----------



## bryansbestwax

Any update on yours Cyclo


----------



## Dodo Factory

krilinmvp said:


> Nice post.
> I don't want to make my own wax, but I'm very interested in modify my hard waxes, so:
> 
> What I had to do for make my 476 hard one to be a soft one ??
> 
> An another science that is in my mind:
> Can I heat the 476 to make it liquid and then mix with a liquid glaze? The result will be a paste or a liquid ??
> 
> Sorry for my poor english.
> 
> See you
> Albert


Textures of waxes (hard vs soft)... it is not easy to re-engineer a wax to have a different consistency at home. Consistency is affected generally by two factors, ingredients and manufacture. Ingredients-wise, the higher the solids content the more likely it it to be a hard wax, although there are exceptions to this rule. Unless you add or remove ingredients you may not change this basic recipe enough to alter the consistency. The second - and equally important factor - is manufacture. The way in which products are melted, stirred, cooled and poured (often to the nearest degree centigrade) can affect how they end up. You just can't exercise this level of control over home made products.

OK, 'liquefying' a wax. If you heat up 476 it will become a liquid. But then when it cools it will solidify again. If you mixed it with a glaze, the resulting product would be an oily wax with an unsophisticated texture, if they mixed together sufficiently well in the first place. The 476 won't become a liquid unless you dilute it with a compatible solvent. As collinite waxes smell of petro chemical solvents that would be what I'd look at diluting it with. You'd probably need a 10:1 mix to liquefy it. Then if the glaze is solvent based (not a water/solvent emulsion) it should mix with it, assuming solvent compatibility. If the glaze is an emulsion it may need more emulsifiers or it may be OK.

The general rule of thumb is that you aren't going to create a new wonder product at home in your kitchen - but it can be fun trying


----------



## olliecampbell

Dodo Factory said:


> - but it can be fun trying


Sounds like it 

Out of interest, and again not prying for technical details, how did you Dodo guys start out? Was it a homebrew attempt then moved to a properly controlled environment?


----------



## olliecampbell

Just been reading that original thread, maybe a word of warning with your 'mixing pot'...they have a plastic inner coating that I guess could contaminate your mixes.

Just for completeness, the mixing pot - http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh119/Ford_Buyer/Modern_Manufacturing.jpg


----------



## bryansbestwax

olliecampbell said:


> Just been reading that original thread, maybe a word of warning with your 'mixing pot'...they have a plastic inner coating that I guess could contaminate your mixes.
> 
> Just for completeness, the mixing pot - http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh119/Ford_Buyer/Modern_Manufacturing.jpg


My melter is a double boiler, no plastic, only metal. Good observation though

Here is my original thread
http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/f5/homemade-wax-5247.html


----------



## Dodo Factory

olliecampbell said:


> Sounds like it
> 
> Out of interest, and again not prying for technical details, how did you Dodo guys start out? Was it a homebrew attempt then moved to a properly controlled environment?


Yup, basically... I took it as far as I could at home, learnt a lot, then got the professionals involved. Full details on this thread.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=66552


----------



## olliecampbell

Cool, thanks.


Keen eye you see Bryan


----------



## Carn

Good to see I am not the only crazed detailer trying to make some home made wax. I am always willing to compare notes if you like Bryan


----------



## olliecampbell

Add some of your own to this thread. I'm finding it strangely interesting reading!


----------



## bryansbestwax

Carn said:


> Good to see I am not the only crazed detailer trying to make some home made wax. I am always willing to compare notes if you like Bryan


Cool, maybe we can come up with a secret society of crazy homemade wax makers:buffer: and buy Meguiars back


----------



## Carn

olliecampbell said:


> Add some of your own to this thread. I'm finding it strangely interesting reading!


I will if Bryan doesn't mind, don't want to hijack his thread


----------



## bryansbestwax

Carn said:


> I will if Bryan doesn't mind, don't want to hijack his thread


np prob, post away


----------



## Carn

I will just copy and paste from my initial thread on one of our local forums instead of retyping everything. This was from around a month and a bit ago 

"Last night the 1st batch was cooked up, there are some other ingredients for different formula's still on their way but regardless of some of the missing ingredients, I really wanted to get started so I began with the recipies I had ingredients for.

First up some equipment I procured from the local supermarket. Didn't want to have issues with the wife if I happened to destroy her cookware and kitchen utensils 

Trays for the samples









And some measuring cups









Other equipment used not shown is a kitchen scale, some glasses, pots and an electric frying pan.

Next up the ingredients, in no particular order

Bees wax









Montan wax









Candelilla wax









The infamous carnauba wax :worship2:









And finally Coconut Oil and Paraffin









Ingredients I am still waiting for include some other bees wax, orange oil, etc.

With the ingredients out of the way my next mission was trying to find out how best to cook this stuff. Thankfully I had Dom from Dodo Juice and a few other guys share some tips and safety precautions with me so as to not burn down the house in the process.

From what I have found there is literally so many aspects involved in order to control the final outcome of the finished product. Cooking times, cooling times, ingredients and ratios, quality of the ingredients, order of ingredients, etc, it is no wonder most of this stuff is made in a lab and whilst not strictly high tech it is no wonder there is only so far a person can go at home over the stove. That being said however I don't mean to take anything away from the guys who have successfully made homebrewed waxes, with enough time, patience and determination anything is indeed possible.

Right, on to the actual cooking bit...From my initial research it seemed that the way to cook this was in a glass jar in a pot of boiling water on the stove so thats where I started. Whilst this method worked it was taking forever, I think I may have used to small a glass (a larger glass would have maximized the surface area lower down closer to the heat and possibly sped things up) or too small a pot of water.

Before getting on to how I made the other 2 of the 3 initial samples I want to share one other aspect that tickled my curiosity. From reading various bits and pieces all over the general concensus was to let the finished mixture cool on it own. Ben's original thread on DW pointed out that sometimes the waxes were crystally (don't think thats a word but anyways) so I wondered if cooling them gradually as opposed to tossing them out into cold pans might make a small difference.

With that in mind while I was preparing the first one on the stove I put the tray into the electric frying pan with some water to get that up to temperature for pouring the waxes into once melted on the stove. Needless to say I think the heat of the steel tray in the boiling water was ideal and after pouring the 1st finished wax into the tray we decided to make all of the others directly in the tray as opposed to in the pot on the stove. This seemed to work alot better and also avoided the transfer process which I was concerned about (hot wax and soft skin don't mix :speechles )

So onto the actual samples that were made. 3 Mixes were made varying only 1 ingredient at a time to see what effect they had on the finished product.

Mix 4 was as follows :
30g Carnauba wax
10g Bees wax
30g Coconut oil
30ml paraffin










Mix 2 was as follows :
30g Carnauba wax
10g Candellila wax
30g Coconut oil
30ml paraffin










And the final mix
30g Carnauba wax
10g Montan wax
30g Coconut oil
30ml paraffin










The really interesting part after all of this is how carnauba percentages are calculated in the real world. If we took the % carnauba by volume of the actual waxes in the product then these were all 75% carnauba by volume. If we took the % of volume excluding the solvent carrier it would be 43% carnauba by volume and finally if we took the % of total volume then they are roughly 30% carnauba by volume. Now I am no scientist but these 3 samples are all pretty hard which leads me to believe I either need to add more of the carrier oils/solvents or less carnuaba to make them softer. I think this possibly highlights and sheds light on Dom's initial claims in the Rubbish Boy thread that carnauba percentages are misleading, confusing and maybe all together bogus. Now I am not saying it can't be done, rather that in future I will not look at carnauba percentages in the same way. With that out of the way on to the actual samples again.

All of the above mixes seem slightly too hard although they do melt quite nicely (except for the montan mix) when rubbed between your fingers, spread quite easily and go a long way and also buff off nicely. Interestingly as well they don't seem to be so crystally as I imagined, maybe a result of the gradual cooling process or maybe simply the way it is. As a result of the paraffin none of them smell too fantastic but that will hopefully change when some of the other ingredients arrive. As far as testing goes I stole a page out of Ben from Rubbish Boys book so to speak and used cd's. The initial testing on the cd's didn't really prove very much, all 3 seemed very similar in apperance to a control cd with no wax as well as one coated with a layer of CG's XXX paste wax. Water beading and sheeting seemed fairly consistent between all 5 as well so I don't think this is the best method of testing the products at the moment.

Thats basically it for the moment, I will post some more pics and experiences later when I have recieved the other ingredients and made another batch. Overall this has been a really fun experiment and I have a new found respect for the guys and gals cooking these waxes up in a lab someplace.

Big thanks to Ben for his thread on DW and Dom in particular for sharing some of his knowledge on the subject with me :thumb:"


----------



## Carn

Here is my latest update, this is from around 2 weeks ago. Again a copy and paste :wave:

"Well I fiddled around with the recipe a bit a few days ago and this is the fruits of my labour...










Decided to make smaller samples until I can get something close to workable instead of possibly wasting all the ingredients on useless formula's that don't work.

This recipe is really nice, the best one so far. I replaced the paraffin solvent with a natural alternative so it smells better and decreased the carnauba content slightly to make it more workable. The resulting sample is really nice, alot softer than the 1st batch and applies alot more evenly and with less need for heat to be built up to get it to flow. The one area this one is lacking in is hazing before buffing, I have since learnt (courtesy of Dom) that there are some other ingredients required to address that aspect of the wax.

I have now gotten some other goodies to add and will be making up another batch this coming weekend....Wish me luck "

I have since done more research, gotten some other different ingredients and will hopefully have the time to play with them this coming weekend :wave:


----------



## mazda3_daveg

Look forward to it :thumb:


----------



## olliecampbell

Good work, keep going


----------



## bryansbestwax

No scale this week, maybe it'll be in next week


----------



## krilinmvp

Dodo Factory said:


> Textures of waxes (hard vs soft)... it is not easy to re-engineer a wax to have a different consistency at home. Consistency is affected generally by two factors, ingredients and manufacture. Ingredients-wise, the higher the solids content the more likely it it to be a hard wax, although there are exceptions to this rule. Unless you add or remove ingredients you may not change this basic recipe enough to alter the consistency. The second - and equally important factor - is manufacture. The way in which products are melted, stirred, cooled and poured (often to the nearest degree centigrade) can affect how they end up. You just can't exercise this level of control over home made products.
> 
> OK, 'liquefying' a wax. If you heat up 476 it will become a liquid. But then when it cools it will solidify again. If you mixed it with a glaze, the resulting product would be an oily wax with an unsophisticated texture, if they mixed together sufficiently well in the first place. The 476 won't become a liquid unless you dilute it with a compatible solvent. As collinite waxes smell of petro chemical solvents that would be what I'd look at diluting it with. You'd probably need a 10:1 mix to liquefy it. Then if the glaze is solvent based (not a water/solvent emulsion) it should mix with it, assuming solvent compatibility. If the glaze is an emulsion it may need more emulsifiers or it may be OK.
> 
> The general rule of thumb is that you aren't going to create a new wonder product at home in your kitchen - but it can be fun trying


La la lalaaaaaaaaa lalaa laaaaal laaaaaaaa

1rst attempt = wax&glaze smooth cream :driver:

I made it without exactly measurement only to see what happends. And my kitchen's recipe is: 1:1:2
25% of 476
25% of blue velvet
Inside a glass pot, heat at microwave until becames a liquid oil.
Finally, add to the mix 50% of XXXXX Glaze and mix with a little spoon slowly for 10 seconds every minute (the X Glaze have 2 parts and must be shaked).

The result is a nice blue smoth cream: 238 Blue Cream

Now, I have to try less glaze %, and exact measurement.
Useful?? I don't know, but it's FUNNY 

See you
Albert


----------



## Dodo Factory

Well done, sounds like you have an interesting product 

But FFS don't heat it in a microwave. Heating solvents in an enclosed space is something only Brainiac should film... there is an explosion risk!!!

Heat them on the stove, double boiler style.


----------



## krilinmvp

Thanks man


----------



## olliecampbell

Dodo Factory said:


> But FFS don't heat it in a microwave. Heating solvents in an enclosed space is something only Brainiac should film... there is an explosion risk!!!


Microwave bomb! Steven Segal styleee! :devil:


----------



## Dodo Factory

Yeah... I'd hate to see what a sealed container of industrial thinners would do if put in a microwave for 5 mins at full power... maybe Brainiac will show me! I'll write in if I have a spare minute


----------



## Carn

Sorry to butt in again, I know this is Bryans thread but he did say it was cool for me to post in here so I may as well :wave:

So tonight I had some time to kill so I decided to get stuck into making some wax again. I have had some new ingredients laying around for a few weeks but haven't gotten around to playing with them until earlier this evening.

Basically I tried 3 variations of my past favourite sample with some of the new ingredients and have found one I really like! All are around 27% carnauba by total volume and around 80% carnauba by wax volume. One of the aspect of the previous batches I wasn't happy with was the product hazing and drying prior to buffing, they all seemed to remain oily. I am happy to report that I have finally gotten a formula that hazes and dries quite quickly and also buffs off fairly easily if spread evenly :thumb:

Some quick snaps...









Formula A (My favourite of the 3)









Formula B









Formula C









Some of the extra goodies I got included some oil based dye's which as you can see work pretty well :lol:

Tomorrow I will test them properly on the wife's car and take some snaps of the finish, beading, ect :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Carn

Yea thanks Dom, the hazing aspect was bugging me but I am glad I seem to be making progress 

Thanks again for all your advice and input btw Dom, wouldn't have gotten this far without you :thumb:

PS: It also helped to re-read the entire Rubbish Boys thread again, there was a few things I either missed in my previous visits or completely forgot about


----------



## Leodhasach

Can I just say...you're all clearly mad...

...but in a really good way! :speechles


----------



## mazda3_daveg

Thanks for the updates - they are some bright coloured waxes! Look forward to seeing how everyones home brews compare to some popular waxes.


----------



## noyellowsponge

Good read, be intresting to see how they compare after more tests.


----------



## bryansbestwax

Well no scale yet, but more raw materials arriving today, I may eyeball a batch again, don't really want to but if i get the large samples I asked for it can afford to bugger up a batch or two.


----------



## nicp2007

this is a very interesting thread keep up the good work, :thumb:


----------



## bryansbestwax

Latest update, my scale is in, I will pick it up tonight, recieved more raw materials than I asked for, thanks chemical company. Will starting experimenting next week again, stay tuned.:car::thumb:


----------



## bryansbestwax

Received this yesterday, now we are in business

http://www.canadianweigh.com/scales/palmscale-70


----------



## Dodo Factory

Dat is wot all da dealerz use, innit!!!!

Welcome to my world (of digital scales for wax manufacture, not drugs  )


----------



## bryansbestwax

Dodo Factory said:


> Dat is wot all da dealerz use, innit!!!!
> 
> Welcome to my world (of digital scales for wax manufacture, not drugs  )


Ya, its funny cause the same site has scales that look like lighters, I wondering who they are targeting there:lol:


----------



## bryansbestwax

Well I did a few more trials yesterday at B's house of wax magic. I fiddled with two solvents and changed the amounts of oils and solvents on a few of them. now that the scale is in it is much easier to chart progress and see how the makeup changes by varying the inputs. So on to experiment 1 for the day, we will call it batch two. I switched to Turpenoid from turpentine to see what would happen. Well the mixture turned milky instantly, not sure if its a bad thing but something different than the others. the mixture looks ok, has viens of white in it and is a little granular in texture.


----------



## bryansbestwax

Next up was the sam solvent but at an increased volume, and less oil. It wasn't bad, softer and more granular than the first, they melt up contact with the skin. Pics to follow. I stayed with the wax amount of the first as it gave me the desired amount of material, 4oz. Its starting to shape up but I think the Turpenoid is not a solvent of choice


----------



## bryansbestwax

Third up for the day was the same inputs as Batch 3, but Mineral Spirits as a solvent. I thought it was a dud as the top layer was hard, but underneath was the gold. I believe that using minerals spirits caused the wax to flash off a little and made the top hard as I left it to cool with the top off. Texture is granular like sand and very uniform. Interesting, Batch1,3,4 will be tested tomorrow and pics to follow.


----------



## krilinmvp

bryansbestwax said:


> Received this yesterday, now we are in business
> 
> http://www.canadianweigh.com/scales/palmscale-70


Nice

I have an IDEAL BALANCES , MAX 200 GRS, PRECISSION 0,01g

Buyed 2 years ago for darts. I'm very perfectionist when love to do something.









Me last Sunday


----------



## nicp2007

batch 2 looks a lot like vasoline :lol:


----------



## bryansbestwax

nicp2007 said:


> batch 2 looks a lot like vasoline :lol:


Note to self, put warning label on outside, not to be used as vasoline or vasoline substitute:doublesho


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB

I might be missingthe whole point completely. (andno doubt someone will put me right if I am) but what do they look like on a car? I mean can look great in a tub.... but...


----------



## bryansbestwax

05 A4 TDI CAB said:


> I might be missingthe whole point completely. (andno doubt someone will put me right if I am) but what do they look like on a car? I mean can look great in a tub.... but...


The earlier post stated they will be tried tomorrow, Batches1,3,4. Pics will follow as to how they look.


----------



## nicp2007

bryansbestwax said:


> Note to self, put warning label on outside, not to be used as vasoline or vasoline substitute:doublesho


you never know it could be even better than the real thing. :thumb:

looking forward to seing how it is as a wax first though!!!


----------



## theDodo

its all waxoline.... [damn that is poor]


----------



## bidderman1969

theDodo said:


> its all waxoline.... [damn that is poor]


----------



## bryansbestwax

Ok, so it pissed rain all day today, not trials on the wax yet. However yesterday, I found Batch 2 and 3 with turpenoid didn't mix and seperated under the top layer it was chucked. Made two more batches today. Batch 6 and seven, where I increased the oil content of the mixture, increasing one oil at a time. They came out pretty good and Batch 6 will go to test tomorrow, I am definitely getting a feel for how to create the consistency of the wax I want. I found out that too much of a certain oil gives too oily a mixture. Increasing another oil leaves the wax feeling less greasy and workable. We are on the right track, tomorrow I will take the makeup of 6 and change the slovent to see what I get. Already pitched one solvent as useless, turpenoid will only clean brushes from now on.


----------



## bryansbestwax

Started blog based on a suggestion

http://homemadewax.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dan.

Cool. I just subscribed to your blog. Im looking with a great deal of intrest!!


----------



## bryansbestwax

Ok so the big day is here, enough of the yackity yack and show it to me on a car, so here you go. Tried Batches 4,7,8,9 on my hood in small test sections to see how they would apply. 7 and 8, were to oily and never set or flashed, just smeared. 4 and 9 were much better and 9 was used on the hood in the pictures. 4 is better to apply but I had 9 in a larger pot. So here you boys go

See blog for more details


----------



## Garry Spight

looks good so far will adding colour to it change the composition of the wax as well


----------



## bryansbestwax

Garry Spight said:


> looks good so far will adding colour to it change the composition of the wax as well


I don't believe it would, if there was a minor amount of added.


----------



## mazda3_daveg

Looking very nice  Looks like it buffed off well, gave a great finish and is beading well. One last test remains - durability.


----------



## bryansbestwax

Hey I just noticed there is over 5000 view for this thread, cooooool:doublesho


----------



## bryansbestwax

Need suggestions for different types of oils to use, I think I have hit the limit of what I can accomplish with waht I have. So suggest away. I have seen watermelon seed oil, cantalope seed oil, banana oil, anything else that might be cool.


----------



## Carn

I have tried a few Bryan and none have impressed me thus far. From D-Limonene to Tung Oil, none of them worked as well as a purpose made solvent


----------



## bryansbestwax

Carn said:


> I have tried a few Bryan and none have impressed me thus far. From D-Limonene to Tung Oil, none of them worked as well as a purpose made solvent


=

Thanks, saw that Solaris uses a bunch of wierd oils, probably more hype than anything


----------



## bryansbestwax

Well I am on Batch 11 now, added more solvent and I may add even more to the next batch, I am looking to obtain a slightly softer wax. Also, I am on the hunt for banana oil, know where I can get some.


----------



## charger17

Search chemical suppliers for Amyl Acetate ( it's only called banana oil because of it's scent, not actually derived from fruit at all)


----------



## bryansbestwax

charger17 said:


> Search chemical suppliers for Amyl Acetate ( it's only called banana oil because of it's scent, not actually derived from fruit at all)


Searched isoamyl acetate, tough finding the stuff, I want to use it for a liquid wax or a solvent for the current paste wax.


----------



## bryansbestwax

found a good read

http://www.wwch.org/Technique/Finishes/FinWaxForm.htm

I think I will try some pariffin wax next, to improve the on off application


----------



## blake_jl

bryansbestwax said:


> Batch 3, but Mineral Spirits as a solvent. I thought it was a dud as the top layer was hard, but underneath was the gold.


Bryan,

This caused by the cooling and pouring process. I'll let you research that topic, however what I will tell you (and I think it has already been mentioned once) is that this process is more important than you think.

Probably the most important as it will change your end result. So much so that you can make two waxes that feel completely different but are the exact same formula.

Keep trying. I enjoy reading it.


----------



## rubbishboy

bryansbestwax said:


> Searched isoamyl acetate, tough finding the stuff, I want to use it for a liquid wax or a solvent for the current paste wax.


The isoamyl acetate is one I have wanted to try myself, never managed to find a supplier for it though (well I did but 50ltrs was a bit much for me!). Plenty of places sell banana scented essential oils, but these don't seem to be the real deal.

For liquid waxes have a play with emulsions, then you can use water. Borax and Beeswax (they have to be used together) makes quite a nice natural emulsifier. You'll need to add something to stop it going mouldy though, grapefruit seed extract is one I tried, it's a natural fungicide.


----------



## bryansbestwax

OK I am starting to finally get the hang of this, on Batch 12, still lots of product left to play with. I will be searching out a new solvent, mineral spirits and turpentine can only go so far. I have located the almighty banana oil, worth a shot. I also have some mango butter coming, if anything the wax will smell better. If batch 12 works out ok I might send out a sample to a couple of special people accross the pond. So far I am learning lots and having fun and not spending much money, this is key. Once my truck is back from the bodyshop I will do some alot more testing to see which wax perfoms the best and which is the easiest to use.


----------



## bryansbestwax

Batch 12 was a total failure, too much solvent and oil, ended up slop. Just got a few new ingredients in to plaly with, grape seed oil, pumpkin seed oil(looks like a winner) and mango butter. I am thinking about getting some naphta, any thoughts?


----------



## bryansbestwax

Need help understanding wetting agent, experts?


----------



## Dodo Factory

Wetting agents are just solvents, I thought... used for wetting a mix out? Maybe I'm wrong. I'm one of the least qualified amateur waxologists these days 

ATB
D


----------



## bryansbestwax

Dodo Factory said:


> Wetting agents are just solvents, I thought... used for wetting a mix out? Maybe I'm wrong. I'm one of the least qualified amateur waxologists these days
> 
> ATB
> D


I found a bit of info, and they are emulsifiers for the most part, like ceytol alcohol. This still gets me nonwhere, Dom you should try some pumpkin seed oil as a lubricant, cool stuff. I have figured out the satuartion point for a wax, the other extreme of being too hard. I think I will fiddle with two formulas, and change ingredients, it doesn't take long to find out what doesn't work


----------



## Carn

I had the same issue (white top coat with perfect innards) when using white spirits as a solvent. Definately something to do with the process (either cooling or heating) as the other sample with a similar content was perfectly fine 

Dom any idea what controls the ease of removal of the actual product ? I had 3 samples all very similar in composition but 1 was a real PITA to remove...


----------



## bryansbestwax

Last batch using pumpkin oil and mango butter came out pretty good. I fiddle with it a little taoday and should see the results tomorrow. We're making progress, bit by bit. The texture is becoming more to my liking. Another interesting point is if you mix the composition when it is semi hard it yields a soft wax. no mixing give you a harder wax, pretty cool. I am sure there are infinite ways to mix and make a wax, infinite more ways to process it, but I am confident I can get a wax that works quite well. It won't be a competitior in the market, but it will be hand made with love by me.


----------



## cheezemonkhai

Excellent, do we still get samples of the final wax


----------



## Orca

bryansbestwax said:


> It won't be a competitior in the market, but it will be hand made with love by me.


Sounds to me like you've reached as far down the line as you wanted to - a wax that you are happy with and happy to use on your own car. Fantastic! Hand made with love ... let's see it in action and let's hear how we can try it for ourselves. I have a lovely mirror finish black SAAB 900 convertible from the early '90s that's always a good candidate for new products :wave:


----------



## bryansbestwax

Orca said:


> Sounds to me like you've reached as far down the line as you wanted to - a wax that you are happy with and happy to use on your own car. Fantastic! Hand made with love ... let's see it in action and let's hear how we can try it for ourselves. I have a lovely mirror finish black SAAB 900 convertible from the early '90s that's always a good candidate for new products :wave:


Well I just picked my truck up from the bodyshop, I have one more home brew to do tonight and testing will likely be Friday, with pics of course. If I believe it is sample worthy, a few over the pond will get a try. The beading of the last mix was better than the Batch 4 sample, which up until now was the winner. I have increased the carnauba and decreased the beeswax, the removal is easier now, too sticky with the other batch.


----------



## nicp2007

well done mate.

it has come along way in a short period of time :thumb:

just an idea if you are willing to give out samples why not ship an ammount to one member over here then get them to decant and post out samples to other uk members.
just a thought :thumb:
might be easyer than you trying to post multiple packets over sea's


----------



## bryansbestwax

nicp2007 said:


> well done mate.
> 
> it has come along way in a short period of time :thumb:
> 
> just an idea if you are willing to give out samples why not ship an ammount to one member over here then get them to decant and post out samples to other uk members.
> just a thought :thumb:
> might be easyer than you trying to post multiple packets over sea's


Already on to that, Dave KG, Ben and Dom. I will likely send over a 4oz pot, which should be good for twenty full cars or lots of test panels. Blog is continually updated, join if intereseted.
http://homemadewax.blogspot.com/


----------



## nicp2007

cool. :thumb:

well once again well done with it all


----------



## bryansbestwax

Well Batch 14 worked out well, I added a little more mango butter and pumpkin seed oil, and has the consistency I am looking for. Its going on the hood of the truck tomorrow.


----------



## olliecampbell

bryansbestwax said:


> Well Batch 14 worked out well, I added a little more mango butter and pumpkin seed oil, and has the consistency I am looking for. Its going on the hood of the truck tomorrow.


We want beading photos!!!!


----------



## bryansbestwax

olliecampbell said:


> We want beading photos!!!!


ya I know, If I wasn't working 16 hours today I would post them before tomorrow. I tested on a few painted surfaces and so far I like what I see.


----------



## bryansbestwax

Well this is Batch 14, probably called it quits for and send a few samples of for opinions. Could have used maybe a touch more solvent but other than that I am pretty happy with the results.



















OK so, here the list of ingredients at this point

Linseed oil
Mango Butter 
Pumpkin Oil
Coconut oil 
Mineral Spirits
Carnauba, 2 kinds
Bees wax
Candellilia wax


----------



## SimonVW

rubbishboy said:


> The isoamyl acetate is one I have wanted to try myself, never managed to find a supplier for it though (well I did but 50ltrs was a bit much for me!). Plenty of places sell banana scented essential oils, but these don't seem to be the real deal.
> 
> For liquid waxes have a play with emulsions, then you can use water. Borax and Beeswax (they have to be used together) makes quite a nice natural emulsifier. You'll need to add something to stop it going mouldy though, grapefruit seed extract is one I tried, it's a natural fungicide.


Isoamyl acetate is an old name.

Try searching isopentyl acetate (or even acetic acid 3-methylbutyl ester). Its about £10 for 100mL.


----------



## Carn

Nice work Bryan, beading looks very similar to other homebrew waxes I have seen :thumb:

Keep up the good work


----------



## bryansbestwax

Batch 15 will be mixed tonight, a slight variation from 14. If it works, I don't see why it wouldn't, 3 pots will go out to various parts of the globe for opinions. It is a bit oily but would be comparable to those that need to sweat a little and buff to a final gloss. Ease of use is pretty good, and appearance and slickness are good. I let the first sit for ten miutes or so allowing the solvent to flash off. I must say its been fun and I think I accomplished the main goal, make a useable, decent looking wax at home. Thanks to Ben for the thread that started the trend. 

Cheers


----------



## bryansbestwax

OK, I am going to post up some formulas that I worked on while mucking around with a useable wax. It may help those trying to get a good start on making their own. I'll put up the good the bad and the ugly. More to come


----------



## olliecampbell

Some good beading shots there. Looks like it's a good texture in that pot too.


----------



## bryansbestwax

First recipe. The good. A little on the hard side and a little tough to get off, but a decent go.

7g carnauba
3g bees wax
3g candellila wax
15 ml of trupentine
3g of coconut oil
20 ml on linseed oil


----------



## bryansbestwax

Second Recipe, the ugly

OK this one went to the extreme and was not usable but it may help to show the limts that a wax has. Too much oil and solvent created a mushy useless mixture
7g Carnauba
3g bees
3g Candellila 
40 ml mineral spirts
40 ml linseed oil
5g coconut oil


----------



## Simon01

bryansbestwax said:


> First recipe. The good. A little on the hard side and a little tough to get off, but a decent go.
> 
> 7g carnauba
> 3g bees wax
> 3g candellila wax
> 15 ml of trupentine
> 3g of coconut oil
> 20 ml on linseed oil


Hmm im off to make some WAXiT limited edition wax 

On a serious note sounds llike your getting there :thumb:


----------



## bryansbestwax

The trial batch is done, off to the experts for a sniff and a rub. 
Here is a few pics

























and there you have it


----------



## Orca

Superb! I'm looking forward to reading some feedback from others.


----------



## bryansbestwax

A few samples of homebrew were sent out to a couple of people so I can get some unbiased opinions. Just seeing how usable a homemade wax really is. What I sent out would be considered a soft wax to me. I will be brewing up a hard wax off of this recipe

7g bees wax
7g carnauba
3g Candellilia wax
10 ml of turpentine
25 ml of linseed oil
8 g of coconut oil

This recipe actually yields a half decent wax.

Also on the agenda is a liquid wax, which I have no real idea where to start. Some guidance for this might be appreciated.


----------



## bryansbestwax

I made a hard wax today, and there are a few people on here that will be rubbing the hard and soft waxes for feedback. Thanks to all who were interested.


----------



## nicp2007

congrats on this mate it looks like you could be on to a winner here


----------



## bryansbestwax

I sent a sample to Simon of WaxIt so he and his experts can have a rub and a buff. I honestly thought any wax I made would be crap, nut I guess I'll find out


----------



## olliecampbell

Lets hear the results


----------



## Fly bye

*Bump!!!*


----------



## wanna veccy

what has durability been like.


----------



## Posambique

Bumb!


----------



## chillly

Good on you mate others have also made there own. One tip for you only use a max of 18% carnuba per average size tub depending how much your making. Start low and add. you may get through a few sauce pans thou:thumb: good luck and enjoy its fun until you have to replace the sauce pans:lol:

Almost fogot you may also wish to add some sealant to some trial mixes :thumb:


----------



## AtoDTEL

How is the wax project coming on???


----------

